# Shrimp Boat Sunk St. Mary’s Jetties



## Doboy Dawg (Jun 16, 2021)

https://www.news4jax.com/news/local/2021/06/09/3-rescued-from-shrimp-boat-off-fernandina-beach/

I’m glad nobody was hurt and they were all rescued.  Right off the end of that same jetty is where we caught these orange headed fish.

There’s almost a 1/2 mile of jetty rock under water at high tide.  You have to go around the Red can buoy Seaside to stay in the channel.  They obviously went behind the Red can on the beach side.


----------



## slow motion (Jun 16, 2021)

Glad everyone was ok


----------



## Railroader (Jun 16, 2021)

It happens.  Years ago a friend and I were fishing on the end of the ol Ft Clinch pier.

Along came Capt. Moron, complete with coat and hat, on the flying bridge of his 108 foot motor boat.

He hung a hard right, and aimed the boat at "the hole" in the jetty about 100 yards from the end of the pier.

We screamed, yelled, and waved our arms, but total carnage ensued anyway...It was quite the show.

My buddy Jim called the Coast Guard on his flip phone.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jun 16, 2021)

Railroader said:


> It happens.  Years ago a friend and I were fishing on the end of the ol Ft Clinch pier.
> 
> Along came Capt. Moron, complete with coat and hat, on the flying bridge of his 108 foot motor boat.
> 
> ...



Seen a few when I was in the USCG.  But the most spectacular one I witnessed was kind of  like the one you mentioned.  Except these two dudes got in a fight on deck of a 45’ cruiser.

I watched from the massive dock we had just built for the city.  At first I just thought they was real drunk because the boat was zigzagging all over the St. John’s River. They were up on a plane but not real fast.
I watched that boat do circles and zigzags for about 15 minutes.

Then all of the sudden one of the dudes steered toward the dock and it looked like he opened the throttles.  We were standing on the dock and waving like idiots trying to get them to stop.  It was near low tide and there was two old pilings about 10’ out in front of the dock about a foot under water.

It was about that time I saw them fighting on the bow again and saw they were going to hit the dock.  I moved back towards the shore end some and I assume it was the Captain ran back to the helm to try a avoidance move, too late.

They hit the submerged pilings on the Starboard side.  Which fortunately for them slowed the boat some.  When the bow hit the dock, the dude standing up front flew off the boat and completely over the 12’ wide dock into the water on the other side.

Thankfully for him the water was about 6’ deep on the sea wall side and there was no handrail.  I was getting ready to jump in because I was pretty sure this guy was gonna be messed up.  Just as I got ready to jump in.  He comes up out of the water swims a few feet and climbed up the jetty rocks.  He was shook up, but amazingly not cut up.  He says, you guys got a phone?  I told him there was one up in the construction trailer.

We then watched as the stern of this yacht starts sinking.  Lucky for him we had two 4” mud pumps we were able to get him to help keep her afloat.

They called a salvage diver in who was able to patch his hull long enough to get it to a marina and be dry decked.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 16, 2021)

Railroader said:


> It happens.  Years ago a friend and I were fishing on the end of the ol Ft Clinch pier.
> 
> Along came Capt. Moron, complete with coat and hat, on the flying bridge of his 108 foot motor boat.
> 
> ...


OMG... I'm crying over here!!!


----------



## Railroader (Jun 16, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> OMG... I'm crying over here!!!



I had a news clip photo, I'll see if I can find it...


----------



## oops1 (Jun 16, 2021)

We were out in the gulf today and heard a Pan-Pan over the CB for a capsized boat. It’s a sick feeling to hear something like that.


----------



## tr21 (Jun 16, 2021)

for some reason i keep seeing Rodney Dangerfield in caddyshack


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jun 16, 2021)

oops1 said:


> We were out in the gulf today and heard a Pan-Pan over the CB for a capsized boat. It’s a sick feeling to hear something like that.



Was the weather bad out or just plain accident?  Hopefully they stayed with the boat.  That’s when a EPIRB is worth it’s weight in gold.

Hopefully they get everyone out of the water safe.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 16, 2021)

Doboy Dawg said:


> Was the weather bad out or just plain accident?  Hopefully they stayed with the boat.  That’s when a EPIRB is worth it’s weight in gold.
> 
> Hopefully they get everyone out of the water safe.



It wasn’t bad when they initially called it out around 9:00 or 10:00 but it kicked up pretty good. I did hear coast guard contact a captain Anderson boat but couldn’t make out if he was with them or just in the area.


----------



## FloppinBob (Jun 17, 2021)

Bet that owner had a bad yr.  A Capt knew those jetted were there. Bankrupt shrimp boat wrecks make good places to catch fish.


----------



## FloppinBob (Jun 17, 2021)

Doboy Dawg said:


> Seen a few when I was in the USCG.  But the most spectacular one I witnessed was kind of  like the one you mentioned.  Except these two dudes got in a fight on deck of a 45’ cruiser.
> 
> I watched from the massive dock we had just built for the city.  At first I just thought they was real drunk because the boat was zigzagging all over the St. John’s River. They were up on a plane but not real fast.
> I watched that boat do circles and zigzags for about 15 minutes.
> ...




Did they get a BUI?


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jun 17, 2021)

FloppinBob said:


> Did they get a BUI?


I don’t know, the guy that flew off the boat called someone and they picked him up.  It was in the afternoon, I got off work at 4 and left.  When I left the guy had his bilge pumps on plus the two 4” gas pumps we loaned him.  It was just keeping the boat afloat.

When I came back to work the next day the boat was gone.  The supervisor told me the  owner got a diver to patch the hull and a marine salvage company to come tow it to a nearby marina to haul it out.


----------



## FloppinBob (Jun 17, 2021)

Doboy Dawg said:


> I don’t know, the guy that flew off the boat called someone and they picked him up.  It was in the afternoon, I got off work at 4 and left.  When I left the guy had his bilge pumps on plus the two 4” gas pumps we loaned him.  It was just keeping the boat afloat.
> 
> When I came back to work the next day the boat was gone.  The supervisor told me the  owner got a diver to patch the hull and a marine salvage company to come tow it to a nearby marina to haul it out.


I got a BUI and 3 counts of child endangerment for a .108 in GA when the limit was a .10.  Long story short the DD got drunk and passed out.  My child was on the boat.  I had 4 beers.  GW decided to board us because a digit of the registration # was missing.  Cost me $3k to get all charges dropped.  I understand I broke the law, and I paid for it.  But, dang I hate to know someone who really deserved one may have got off. When I paid a $3k tax to enjoy  4 beers when I wasn’t even supposed to be behind the wheel.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jun 17, 2021)

FloppinBob said:


> I got a BUI and 3 counts of child endangerment for a .108 in GA when the limit was a .10.  Long story short the DD got drunk and passed out.  My child was on the boat.  I had 4 beers.  GW decided to board us because a digit of the registration # was missing.  Cost me $3k to get all charges dropped.  Bet that pecker head got away Scott free after he crashed a boat.  I understand I broke the law, and I paid for it.  But, dang I hate to know someone who really deserved one may have got off. When I paid a $3k tax to enjoy  4 beers when I wasn’t even supposed to be behind the wheel.



Well it was a long time ago in Florida.  I think our supervisor helped the guy out, I doubt he called the law or the Coast Guard.


----------



## treadwell (Jun 23, 2021)

You'd think a shrimp boat, a boat that should be used to an area, would know better.


----------



## FloppinBob (Jun 23, 2021)

treadwell said:


> You'd think a shrimp boat, a boat that should be used to an area, would know better.



See post #11


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jul 2, 2021)

What’s in the water at St. Mary’s?


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 5, 2021)

I was heading out the St Johns years ago, when I noticed a nice shiney new 30' running full bore at the jetties.  I cut him off and man did he start cussing and threatening me.  After his wife calmed him, I said, follow me and I swung him by the huge granite boulders that he was headed straight for that were about 1' under the water.  He sheepishly thanked me.  I said, no need, I just didn't want to waste a day fishing by having to pull you and your family out of the water and take you back to the dock.  I gave him a one finger salute as I pulled off.


----------

